# Corsair H105



## fschumann (23. Februar 2014)

Hi,

hatte schon mal ein Thema gemacht aber dort leider keine antwort gefunden zu meinem Problem. Kurz erklärt, habe einen neuen PC und meine Wakü Corsair H105 passt nicht in das Gehäuse (Aerocool Xpredator X1) da mein Motherboard Asrock Fatality H87 so nette aufbauten hat. So bekomme ich sie rein lediglich die lüfter nicht mehr.

Wollte fragen ob ich anstatt der mitgelieferten Lüfter auch diese Scythe PC-Lüfter "Slip Stream Slim" 12 cm im Conrad Online Shop | 974982 nehmen kann, oder ob ich dann ganz an Kühlleistung verliere?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Addi (23. Februar 2014)

800 RPM sind mal viel zu wenig für eine Kompaktwasserkühlung... Die brauchen schon Einiges mehr.

Bauart bedingt besitzen diese relativ eng anliegende Lamellen , wodurch man sehr hohen Luftdruck braucht um die Luft da durch zu quetschen.

Ansonsten ausm Kopf kenne ich nur noch Alpenföhn Ultra Sleek Vortex Lüfter oder wie diese heißen.


----------



## Ryle (23. Februar 2014)

Diese Low Profile Lüfter bauen fast keinen Druck auf und müssen dementsprechend ziemlich hoch drehen um halbwegs vergleichbare Ergebnisse zu liefern. Als Notlösung kannst du darauf zurückgreifen, aber damit wirst du keinesfalls an die Leistung von einem halbwegs vernünftigen Luftkühler rankommen, von der Geräuschkulisse ganz zu schweigen.
Aber wenn der Kram neu ist, dann schicke doch die AIO Wakü oder auch das Case zurück, anstatt hier Kompromisse eingehen zu wollen.


----------



## fschumann (23. Februar 2014)

Wie viel rpm brauche ich denn Ca ?

Ja ist neu hab das bei mindfactory geholt ich denke ich werde die kuehlung zurück geben und mir eeinfach eine gute luftkühlung holen .

Hat jemand ein paar gute cpu kuehler ? Preis egal 

Danke


----------



## Killer (23. Februar 2014)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Brocken 2 (84000000094) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NH-D14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3 (BK019) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder be quiet! Dark Rock 3 (BK018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright HR-22 (100700722) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

z.b. es gibt noch paar die gut kühlen aber ich hatte keine lust mehr zu suchen  ps. von kühlleistung liegen alle nicht weit von einander, erst beim oc liegen kleinere unterschiede. am besten diverse tests dazu durchlesen. frage ist ja natürlich was ist dir wichtig. die höchste kühlleistung? möglichst leise? möglichst kompatible?


----------



## R0D4 (23. Februar 2014)

Vielleicht einen slim davor und einen guten dahinter ? Wenn's möglich ist, vielleicht die Außenseite mitbenutzen. Längere Schrauben, oder du bastelst Dir was.


----------



## Abductee (23. Februar 2014)

Bei Noctua würd ich lieber den hier nehmen als den dicken NH-D14:
Noctua NH-U14S Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## claster17 (23. Februar 2014)

Möglich wäre auch ein H100i, wenn du bei Corsair bleiben möchtest. Der ist jedenfalls etwas schmaler. Schau aber erstmal nach, um wieviel cm der H105 zu dick ist


----------



## rackcity (24. Februar 2014)

@rako81sna

meine laufen auch auf 800rpm @4,1ghz und ist alles noch super kühl.

kommt jedoch drauf an, was die lüfter schaufeln können.


----------



## Addi (24. Februar 2014)

rackcity schrieb:


> @rako81sna
> 
> meine laufen auch auf 800rpm @4,1ghz und ist alles noch super kühl.
> 
> kommt jedoch drauf an, was die lüfter schaufeln können.


 
Jap , ging aber um Slimlüfter , die brauchen mehr RPM damit sie ordentlich Luftdruck aufbauen können.

Außerdem sprichst du ja von 2 Lüftern , daher nehme ich an das du eine Push-Pull Lüfteranordnung betreibst , das kommt noch dazu.

Übrigens , du kannst ja mal mit Prime 95 v27.9 einen "80k Custom Run" durchführen  

*BTT*

*fschumann* Du hast ja ein H87 Motherboard , mit dem du ohnehin nicht übertakten kannst.
Was fürne CPU wird denn dann überhaupt gekühlt ? 
Mehr als ein Thermalright Macho halte ich für verschwendetes Geld.

mfg


----------



## fschumann (26. Februar 2014)

Hab ein Xeon 1230 E3 sprich übertakten tu ich nicht


----------



## Addi (26. Februar 2014)

dann reicht was kleines mehr als ein thermalright macho halte ich für sinnfrei. Ein Thermalright true spirit oder ein alpenföhn sella reicht da


----------

